
What you can learn from Panic's approach to email marketing - Hagelin
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3116/what-you-can-learn-from-panics-email-marketing/?utm_medium=email
======
jrnkntl
Not much, unfortunately, if you manage any given email database that contains
non-mac users.

I don't know if this means it's time for more competing space in offline
mailclients because we're seeing a shift to the in-browser emailclients.

Accompanied with that shift moving to HTML5 & CSS3 compliant browsers is
priority #1, as always.

~~~
davidedicillo
Definitely email clients need to evolve. It's ridiculous that I still have to
build email newsletters with table designs because CSS is not well supported.
And in this field GMail is actually terrible, not even supporting well the
background attributes... sigh.

~~~
eli
You ever try supporting Lotus Notes? GMail is a comparative walk in the park.

Testing on lotusapp.com only gets you so far.

~~~
holdenk
I don't think thats the site you meant (lotusapp.com is non english)

~~~
eli
Doh! <http://litmusapp.com/>

------
apsurd
I get that things should be well presented and that campaign monitor is a
_designer_ facing service, but am I the only one that uses and likes gmail's
default "never load images" feature? I like pure text emails because pure text
emails tend to actually be useful and not marketing spam.

Obviously it depends a lot on your audience, but I would argue technically
minded folk are smart enough to be jaded by fantastically designed marketing
spam, and non-tech folk may like the pretty pictures but also would take a
text-only email to be more credible/personal in that it looks as if someone
actually wrote it to you!

This is from a pure marketing perspective though, anyone have any numbers for
either side?

~~~
almost
Most of what the article shows is stuff that works with images turned off. In
fact the first technique they show is specifically for that case.

------
acangiano
You can learn that attention to detail can really pay off. And that's true
even if your users are not Mac aficionados.

------
Osmose
That trick with the forward slashes is awesome. Now I'm trying to think of
other cool designs that can be done using just large, cropped text.

